

Name That Royal Baby - Cast Your Vote Now - ysekand
http://www.namethatroyalbaby.com

======
ysekand
It is a personal project and part of an experiment, results of this experiment
will be published on my blog in first week fo January.

------
gus_massa
Is this a personal project that you had mede or a site that you have found?

